# I got Published TWICE!!



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi Guys.

I thought I would share my excitement with you all.

First I had my Moebius "Space Pod" Picture published in "Hobby Merchandiser" Magazine. 
http://www.hobbymerchandiser.com/

(Many Thanks to Dave Metzner and Tom Grossman)..

And My Moebius Chariot is now featured in "Finescale Modelers" On-Line Gallery...

http://www.finescale.com/fsm/default.aspx?c=a&id=3220

I am Humbled Both Magazines decided to display My Work:woohoo:

High Regards.
BP


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Congrats! That's big stuff!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic ! Good on ya !


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Congrats! You deserve it!


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Awesome news!!!! Congrats!!!!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



:wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice work and you defintely deserve the praise.......


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Great stuff Mark! Congrats!

My kids had there models published in Modelers Resource once and it is a cool feeling to get noticed!

MMM


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

Very COOL!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Great job, happy for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Very cool, Mark! Congratulations!

Definitely cooler than my lame letter that got published in this month's FSM


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Right On Mark!!!:thumbsup:
Congratulations :woohoo:
Mcdee


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Good on ya mate...:thumbsup: Well done.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thank you gentlemen for the warm well wishes.

I really appreciate it!!


Thanks very Much.

BP


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Great news Mark, you deserve it !!!
Bert


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Sha-weet!!!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Way to go, Mark:thumbsup:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Oh man that is really cool to hear! Congrats, Beatlepaul!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Again, I thank you very kindly Gentlemen


BP


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

KUDOS Maximus! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

